# php5-sqlite-5.4.3



## folivora (May 28, 2012)

I am getting this error when trying to update my FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3.


```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade php5-sqlite-5.3.13 to php5-sqlite-5.4.3
        Upgrade php5-sqlite3-5.3.13 to php5-sqlite3-5.4.3
        Upgrade php5-tokenizer-5.3.13 to php5-tokenizer-5.4.3
        Upgrade php5-xml-5.3.13 to php5-xml-5.4.3
        Upgrade php5-xmlreader-5.3.13 to php5-xmlreader-5.4.3
        Upgrade php5-xmlwriter-5.3.13 to php5-xmlwriter-5.4.3
        Upgrade php5-zip-5.3.13 to php5-zip-5.4.3
        Upgrade nmap-5.61.t5 to nmap-6.00
        Upgrade php5-extensions-1.6 to php5-extensions-1.7
        Upgrade php5-mbstring-5.3.13 to php5-mbstring-5.4.3

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] 

===>>> Starting build for ports that need updating <<<===

===>>> Launching child to install databases/php5-sqlite

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/php5-sqlite

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/php5-sqlite from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for databases/php5-sqlite
===>  Cleaning for php5-sqlite-5.4.3

===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>  Extracting for php5-sqlite-5.4.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.4.3.tar.bz2.
tar: php-5.4.3/ext/sqlite: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-sqlite.

===>>> make failed for databases/php5-sqlite
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for databases/php5-sqlite failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

I have done rebuilding my ports tree, also I have checked dependencies.
Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Did PHP upgrade properly to 5.4? If that worked you might just want to remove all PHP packages and reinstall. Updating them seems to be somewhat tricky.


----------



## folivora (May 29, 2012)

@SirDice

I did deinstall PHP and reinstalled it. I am still facing same error with the php5-sqlite-5.4.3 package.

Any other ideas?

-folivora


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Yes, uninstall all php5-* packages.


----------



## freethread (May 29, 2012)

I upgraded php to 5.4 from ports (source) with ports-mgmt/portmaster on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE in these days. The php related ports are lang/php5 and lang/php5-extensions.

I upgraded all ports but php and php extensions, after that I ran

`# portmaster -a`

I got an error for database/php5-sqlite, the port lang/php5 was upgraded with no errors. I uninstalled database/php5-sqlite and re-ran the command above. I got another error but unfortunately I don't remember it (something about languages, locale laguages not programming languages), however I ran the command in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions

`# make config`

to have the list of installed extensions and wrote them out on paper, then uninstalled and re-installed lang/php5-extensions with the same extensions checked, except for sqlite, it seems it's no more in php 5.4.

All done with no errors, I have not much extensions but more than the list by *folivora*, all existing web sites works as before (some are in Drupal+SQLite3).

I hope this will help.


----------



## folivora (May 30, 2012)

I did remove all php5-* packages. Then I did reinstall php5, but I am still facing the same error with php5-sqlite-5.4.3


```
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-sqlite-5.3.5
===>  Extracting for php5-sqlite-5.4.3
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.4.3.tar.bz2.
tar: php-5.4.3/ext/sqlite: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1
```

-folivora


----------



## freethread (May 30, 2012)

In the last ports tree there is no port php5-sqlite, as of php 5.4.3 sqlite is available as PECL extension. Updating your ports tree should solve this, run `# portsnap fetch update` or any other supported method and try again.

*UPDATE*
Just a clarification, to remove packages I use the expunge command (switch -e) of portmaster not pkg_delete, it perform some extra operations like updating dependencies in /var/db/pkg.


----------



## gkontos (May 30, 2012)

There is a port databases/php5-sqlite3 that can be built directly. 

I see that the system can find saved configuration options for the previous version:



> ```
> ===>  Found saved configuration for php5-sqlite-5.3.5
> ```



You might want to rename all php5 directories to php54 in /var/db/ports/

Can you also post the output of /usr/local/etc/php.conf and the output of:

[CMD=""]# pkg_version -v | grep php[/CMD]

George


----------



## ctarosta (Jun 2, 2012)

As of PHP 5.4 support for Sqlite2 has been removed. I have a large web app that was built with sqlite2 as the database backend and thus it exploded when I updated PHP.


----------

